# Arborcoat



## Blisspainting (Feb 17, 2010)

I have not used Arborcoat yet but am interested in trying it out, any feedback would be helpful.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Only used the solid body so far and its an awsome product! Prolly won't be using the semi as its a two part system......


----------



## Ranger72 (Jul 3, 2010)

I have used the two part (think it was the semi trans or trans, can't remember) and lots of the solid. I love it all! All amazing products, highly recommend you try it.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Only used the solid body so far and its an awsome product! Prolly won't be using the semi as its a two part system......


The clear coat is added UV protection, not required but is recommended. Its a great upsell and added benefit for your customers, plus an opportunity to schedule a yearly maintenance coat.


----------



## Ranger72 (Jul 3, 2010)

Not to mentioned the clear goes on super easy.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

I will be recoating one I did in May 2009. Was failing in June of this year - 13mos! This is a beach house but two coats after sanding and wash and I expected more. It was still the Details line before they changed it to Arborcoat.

My only experience and I'm not happy. I will be recoating with the Arborcoat because it is under warranty but I'll be using SW DeckScapes next time for a solid.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Not familiar with the Details line. Does it use the waterborne colorants? I don't think its the same as Arborcoat. Its probably more like the Moorwood line in the states


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Not familiar with the Details line. Does it use the waterborne colorants? I don't think its the same as Arborcoat. Its probably more like the Moorwood line in the states


I'm pretty sure details was the same as arborcoat, they just changed labels. was out a year or two before arborcoat. I believe it used the gennix colorants but not sure, its been awhile. 

Pat


----------



## Wallnut (May 4, 2010)

Tonyg said:


> I will be recoating one I did in May 2009. Was failing in June of this year - 13mos! This is a beach house but two coats after sanding and wash and I expected more. It was still the Details line before they changed it to Arborcoat.
> 
> My only experience and I'm not happy. I will be recoating with the Arborcoat because it is under warranty but I'll be using SW DeckScapes next time for a solid.


2 coats? why are people doing this with heavier stains? semi solid and solid should be done in one... over application leads to premature failure... no stain should "flake" its supposed to soak in... also did you moisture test the deck before applying the stain? You know what they say about a bad carpenter......


----------



## Bighead (Nov 28, 2008)

Used a solid red color on an aging swingset. Great coverage with one coat:thumbup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Have yet to try it, but my price is about $10-15 more per gallon over woodscapes. It would have to be the most amazing product ever for me to switch,


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> Have yet to try it, but my price is about $10-15 more per gallon over woodscapes. It would have to be the most amazing product ever for me to switch,


$37/gal Arborcoat. Should be low $20's for Woodscapes. For most painters Arborcoat is quite a bit more expensive. Keep in mind that it is a modified alkyd product, not an acrylic like Woodscapes or Sunproof.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Wallnut said:


> 2 coats? why are people doing this with heavier stains? semi solid and solid should be done in one... over application leads to premature failure... no stain should "flake" its supposed to soak in... also did you moisture test the deck before applying the stain? You know what they say about a bad carpenter......


I disagree. Two coats in a harsh environment of a premium product should be ideal as long as it's mil thickness is not over applied. Solid stains are film forming and will 'flake'. Solid stains will bind to the surface without penetrating - especially on previously coated wood - and they even recommend a primer in some cases.

From the TDS: 


*Previously Stained, Painted, or Sealed Wood: Primer: *
This product is self-priming on most surfaces. *Finish: *Apply 1 coat of Benjamin Moore® Arborcoat® Waterborne Solid Color Deck & Siding Stain (640). If needed to obtain complete hiding, a second coat may be applied. ​ 
*New Wood or Properly Prepared Weathered Wood: *​This product is self-priming on most surfaces. Tannin rich woods such as redwood or cedar should be primed with Benjamin Moore® Alkyd Stain Primer (366) or Benjamin Moore® Fresh Start® All Purpose 100% Acrylic Primer (023). 
*Finish: *Apply 1 or 2 coats Benjamin Moore® Arborcoat® Waterborne Solid Color Deck & Siding Stain (640). Two coats provides optimal performance on bare wood surfaces ​ 
I did a beach house with Cedar T&G a few months before this deck with Woodscapes (albeit vertical surfaces) and it looks great. I hadn't realized the Details/Arborcoat was a modified alkyd and I think the acrylic of the SW woodscapes/deckscapes may help it to last longer.​


----------

